# Welchen Adapter für Video-Out einer Radeon 9600 Pro



## Plushie (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage und zwar bin ich Besitzer einer Sapphire Radeon 9600 Pro 128mb. Nun habe ich leider irgendwie den Video-Out-Adapter verschlampt und weiß nicht was ich da jetzt kaufen muss um meinen PC wieder mit dem Fernseher verbinden zu können. Ich hatte halt vorher den mitgelieferten Adapter und ein Chinchkabel.

Eigentlich wollte ich keine Chinchkabel mehr verwenden (die Bildqualität ist einfach ziemlich schlecht). Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und mir sagen was ich brauche um die Radeon 9600 über S-Video mit dem TV verbinden zu können (direkte Links zu den benötigten Adaptern/Kabeln wären natürlich sehr nützlich. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Viele Grüße,
Plushie


----------

